# steelhead on huron rv. lastweek



## FISHDOCTOR (Dec 8, 2010)

The fishing was really good lastweek !! plenty of fish and not alot of people around ?? The water was up pretty good the last few days but it is normal level now. I think the high water brought in some fish !!


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

NIce job on them fish!


----------



## FISHDOCTOR (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks ELK, glad to met you down on the river lastweek. i hope you have been putting some fish in the boat.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks again for helping me with launching the boat. Catch you out there again soon.


----------



## FreddieB (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice Job


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice fish congrats

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice Job. :woohoo1:

Might be out as early as this Friday.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Fish Doctor nice photos better yet nice fish!!!!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats ! Sounded like a successfull weekend.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

